# What sweetness!



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I got these in the email...they have been around before...I dont even know if the 2 together are chi's...but how darn cute are they?


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

oops...#2


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I've seen that 1st pic before but not the 2nd one. It is simply not possible to be any cuter than those 3 babies! They just melt my heart (and I needed that after a couple of the sad postings here this morning). :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

At first glance I thought that first pic was a stuffed animal! LOL
Those are really cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> At first glance I thought that first pic was a stuffed animal! LOL
> Those are really cute!


me too lol!

love the 2nd pic!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*pics*

That first picture is hilarious :lol: :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Whoa!!! Cuteness OVERLOAD!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

omg they are so cute , the first one is gorgeous


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Would you mind if I shared it with my crochet board ? It's sooo funny the first pic :lol:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG!!...that 1st pic is funny


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my gosh, the first picture is absolutely darling!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg my heart just melted !!!

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I keep coming back to look at these pics. Check out the expression on the face of the white chi in the 2nd pic. It's no wonder we love these little guys the way we do. :love5:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Those are adorable :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those pics are so cute i really can hardly stand it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that first one looks like Gadget


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! How cute is that??????


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you Alisha! I needed to show that first pic to my husband because I wanted to show him what picture that someone from another forum asked another member to remove from her avatar :shock: . This 'someone' told the person using this as an avatar that she was offended by it because it was 'objectifying' the dog and that it looked like 'some sort of very ugly doll' and that it was offensive , making a dog look like a 'toy'.

She explained to her that a Chi WAS, indeed, classified as a 'toy' dog!! :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I loved those pics..thanks so much for posting them!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I've seen the first pic in an email forward but they are both too cute!!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

The 1st pic is way too cute.. was trying to figure out why the chi is able to stand on 2 legs without difficulty.. haaa...
It's actually a soft toy costume of a Chinese legendary Monkey God..


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Those pictures are just adorable. The first one is just precious.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those pictures are ADORABLE!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Those are so hilariously cute! hehe


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bijou said:


> Thank you Alisha! I needed to show that first pic to my husband because I wanted to show him what picture that someone from another forum asked another member to remove from her avatar :shock: . This 'someone' told the person using this as an avatar that she was offended by it because it was 'objectifying' the dog and that it looked like 'some sort of very ugly doll' and that it was offensive , making a dog look like a 'toy'.
> 
> She explained to her that a Chi WAS, indeed, classified as a 'toy' dog!! :lol:


Geez :? Some people. You know I've posted some pics of my dog in a crocheted sweater outift & hat in a craft forum and had people tell me they felt sorry for my dog that I was abusing her :shock: Please go to a shelter & feel sorry for those dogs mine is spoiled rotten and extremely loved.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww cuties x3!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Bijou said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Alisha! I needed to show that first pic to my husband because I wanted to show him what picture that someone from another forum asked another member to remove from her avatar :shock: . This 'someone' told the person using this as an avatar that she was offended by it because it was 'objectifying' the dog and that it looked like 'some sort of very ugly doll' and that it was offensive , making a dog look like a 'toy'.
> ...


Man, I guess some people just don't have enough going on in their lives. Freaking morons. :shock:


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

where did you get that costume?? i want one for my chi!! its so adorable! :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

It wasnt mine....I just got the picture in an email.....maybe someone here can make us some?


----------

